

Viral Marketing -- hitting a pinata over the web - danecjensen
http://cam.ly/pinatabuster
Cam.ly is a video monitoring platform.  We sell cameras that stream and record video to the internet.  You can place our cameras to watch anything and you can watch from anywhere.  We originally envisioned our product as a Security Camera, but could work well as a baby monitor, nanny cam, or dog watcher.  We built this demo to showcase our product (keep posted for a blog post about how we did it).   We would like some feedback from HN.  What do you think of demo?  Does the demo help you understand our product?  And finally how do we make this go viral?
======
miratrix
Took me a minute to figure out what was going on - the ability to go back in
time of a live video feed is pretty neat, though it doesn't always seem jump
to a keyframe, resulting in video artifacts.

Seems like a neat idea - instead of buying one of those expensive video
multiplexer with bunch of cameras, just subscribe to a service that does all
of the video storage and processing for you. How much BW does each camera
consume? If I was using this for something important, I'd be afraid of losing
footage due to internet connection issues.

~~~
heyrhett
I work for cam.ly. Thanks for the positive comments. To answer some of your
questions, h.264 does wonders for video bandwidth. It can be as low as
200kbps. Each camera also has an sd card slot and comes with 4GB storage
standard, in case your Internet goes out ( over 24 hours of storage at
200kbps)

------
swombat
Ask for my email before showing me something worth it? Yeah right.

~~~
heyrhett
Feel free to put in a fake email, but don't be sad if we can't contact you if
you win any candy ;)

------
pstinnett
I've gone twice, and it's working perfectly for my coworkers. You need to
click the 'Start busting pinata' button when it shows up for you.

------
smallegan
Put something interesting on the rope, like a politician or Justin Bieber and
people would be all over this. :-)

~~~
inyrhedlites
I agree! This could be made more interesting. Although maybe they want to
avoid getting too controversial...

------
Keyframe
well, I was up for my turn and then mysteriously someone else was that wasn't
even on the list and I, also mysteriously, didn't get a pinata turn. Also, I
have no idea what is going on UI wise.

------
pstinnett
Everyone in the office is queued up to hit it now. I already went once!

------
what
lame it skipped my turn.

